# April’s Aquarium



## FFF (Jun 21, 2018)

If you haven't seen April's renovation, it is definitely worth checking out. Here is a tour with Darrin the new owner


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I've seen lots of pics posted online. Really did a good job with upgrades. Will have to swing by soon to see in person.


----------

